# Best way to clean Alcantara



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Having this year managed to get hold if some pole position seats and now a rear seat delete kit covered in Alcantara what's the best way if cleaning this material. My rear seat delete liner has the material stretch over a hard surface and needs a good wash and clean. So will it be ok to give it a bit of a soapy scub? Do not want to damage it after the amount they cost 

Any advice would be welcome thank you.

Paul


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi there check this thread out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... =Alcantara

Colin


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Colin link was very helpful. Looks like I need to be very careful cleaning this material :?

Paul


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Paul
Iv not had to clean Alcantara yet, but every thing iv read tells me to be careful.

Colin


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I think I will look into it further before giving it a good clean would be a costly mistake if I get it wrong. 
Thank you again for your help much apreceated.

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I asked the same question back in April 2003 and received the following comprehensive answer from the alcantara website (at that time):



UK225 said:


> Hi richard,
> 
> How about these instructions from the Alcantara website ;D
> 
> ...


Current website:
http://www.alcantara.com/uploadedFiles/ ... ctions.pdf


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Richard great info there. My main concern is the rear seat delete liner which needs a really good clean. Good to know I can use soapy water with a gentle brush.

Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Paulj100 said:


> Thank you Richard great info there. My main concern is the rear seat delete liner which needs a really good clean. Good to know I can use soapy water with a gentle brush.
> 
> Paul


I think you are refering to panel on the floor (covering where the seats would be)?

If so, I dont believe this is alcantara but a similar material to that used in the boot


----------

